# Me and Nicklesman-Ashtabula 8/11/2013 What a bite today



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Met up with Nicklesman (Adam) at lakeshore this morning headed north until the screen lit up. We set lines at 7:30 ish and put out stickbaits on Dipsy's for the first half hour and nothing. We switched to single and double willows in Purple OJ and eye candy and the fire drills began,put number 12 in the cooler at 9am. The hour of fishing was the best I ever was on with only 4 rods out,what a day. We stayed for another hour and tried to get some steelhead,but only played catch and release with more eye's. we saw a lot of nets getting dipped today. Nice seeing u again Chase and thanks for going Adam. Good luck out there guys.:T This is what u want to see on the fishfinder


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Adam with a couple nice fish


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Me with one


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Walleye Wacker doing his thing.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Chuck thanks for the trip. It was a fire drill for sure. It was tough keeping lines in the water. Nice meeting you chase. Your boat sure is sharp. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Sylvan, how fast were you pulling the sticks?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Adam,it was a lot of fun for sure. Dave, we were doing 2 to 2.4 all morning cranks and willows both.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

How fast are you goinmg while you are watching the finder for fish? It takes me forever to locate fish and I am wondering how some people find them so fast?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

30 mph I can tell if they are there,lowrance hds unit. Look for clusters of different colors on the screen


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well done!! Always a blast when were both out there tag teaming these hogs... Take care of that back ya old boy  haha... That pic turned out good thanks I have one of you Il have my buddy sen it to me


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

I was wondering what the guys would do out there this morning. Bite was nothing short of amazing with multiple doubles/triples last night betwen 4p-8p. Probably was some of the best fishing I've had all year in terms of both quality coupled with numbers in a short period of time. I don't get to fish late all that often, and it was really interesting to see the transition of the 50 below fish become *extremely* active and rise up 10'-15' in the water column as daylight was fading.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Ya almost didn't go out because of a back spasm. Popped some Aleve and headed north. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Scott Mick said:


> I was wondering what the guys would do out there this morning. Bite was nothing short of amazing with multiple doubles/triples last night betwen 4p-8p. Probably was some of the best fishing I've had all year in terms of both quality coupled with numbers in a short period of time. I don't get to fish late all that often, and it was really interesting to see the transition of the 50 below fish become *extremely* active and rise up 10'-15' in the water column as daylight was fading.


Good weather sure turned them on. The bite was the best I have seen for along time


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

sylvan 17 said:


> Ya almost didn't go out because of a back spasm. Popped some Aleve and headed north. Lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I thought it was my incredible chiropractic abilities. Lol I am glad it loosened up a little though

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Great job! Great pictures!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job Chuck and Adam,its so awesome when everything comes together.Good job..


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Rik said:


> Good job Chuck and Adam,its so awesome when everything comes together.Good job..


Thanks Rik,talk to you later this week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice fishin there Chuck! Like I texted, we were in the same area and had great action too. We didn't want to feed crawlers to all the junk fish out there, so pulled our three tickets with dipsies and spoons.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Nice fishin there Chuck! Like I texted, we were in the same area and had great action too. We didn't want to feed crawlers to all the junk fish out there, so pulled our three tickets with dipsies and spoons.


Sure was a awesome bite out there. Nice job Jeff


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

Workdog , we did well with the worm burners, but it was work I won't lie. What were some of your best spoons? I might have to change tactics the next time out.Do you run them same speed as cranks about 2-2.4 ?


----------



## eye popper (Jul 14, 2012)

great job guys.we sure put a hurtin on them this weekend.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

tackleitis said:


> Workdog , we did well with the worm burners, but it was work I won't lie. What were some of your best spoons? I might have to change tactics the next time out.Do you run them same speed as cranks about 2-2.4 ?


This was the first time this year I ran a strictly dipsy/spoon program. The last several times out we ran thru over 10 dozen crawlers a trip due to the humongous schools of junk, and I was just tired of it. I kept speed at 2.1-2.3mph. Pink-backed spoons were good. Did well with a dark purple/pink contender, purple demon/pink Stinger, a home paintjob pink OJ/pink stinger, a home paintjob CJ Special/transparent purple Stinger, and, odd one out...Blonde Chick Stinger pulled several.

Best settings were #1/115', #2/125', and #4/185' working fish at 50-55' deep. We may not have caught them at the same rate as some of the better harness guys (3 tickets by noon, and at least a dozen confirmed walleyes pulled hooks), but it was a lot less aggravating (and less expensive) than running crawlers.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've had some success running small cranks behind my dipsy's as well. Seems to keep the junk off. But like workdog said, no where near the success the harness guys do. I'm thinking those guys buy worms by the flat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice job Chuck and crew! Was a great day to be on the water! Waves 2 ft or less,not too hot,and NO biting black flies. And yes...the fish were eating!!! Only problem was the junk was hungry too but it just kept ya on top of your game. Dipsy's were hot but we did pull some on boards. Magnum tadpoles started to pull pretty good but did not fish too long with them cause we had enough. 

The day was even good at the dock with some "pink panties" in a bikini that made for some good "eye candy" as we loaded the boat. Of course Workdog's crew took the best seat in the house but that's a whole nother' story...LMAO


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Lmao 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Snook said:


> Nice job Chuck and crew! Was a great day to be on the water! Waves 2 ft or less,not too hot,and NO biting black flies. And yes...the fish were eating!!! Only problem was the junk was hungry too but it just kept ya on top of your game. Dipsy's were hot but we did pull some on boards. Magnum tadpoles started to pull pretty good but did not fish too long with them cause we had enough.
> 
> The day was even good at the dock with some "pink panties" in a bikini that made for some good "eye candy" as we loaded the boat. *Of course Workdog's crew took the best seat in the house but that's a whole nother' story*...LMAO


Side-by-side ramp...I pull up to the left one, and she was perturbed to have to take the right one to launch her boat. She was so mad she could have Monkey Puked a Purple Demon out of her Blueberry Muffin. For a minute I thought I was about to be Orange Crushed like a Purple Squirrel in the road, then given a Kevorkian treatment. Wheeew that was a close one!


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> Met up with Nicklesman (Adam) at lakeshore this morning headed north until the screen lit up. We set lines at 7:30 ish and put out stickbaits on Dipsy's for the first half hour and nothing. We switched to single and double willows in Purple OJ and eye candy and the fire drills began,put number 12 in the cooler at 9am. The hour of fishing was the best I ever was on with only 4 rods out,what a day. We stayed for another hour and tried to get some steelhead,but only played catch and release with more eye's. we saw a lot of nets getting dipped today. Nice seeing u again Chase and thanks for going Adam. Good luck out there guys.:T This is what u want to see on the fishfinder
> View attachment 80979


great job! And that it is one hell of a lit up screen!!!


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

we fished away from the massive pack, to the east on our own and got our limit + a bonus steelhead, then finally got my x to bring the boys up (6 & 10) to spend some quality time perching in the afternoon! They had the time of their lives! Especially when they sunk some hooks into those big ol sheephead!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Workdog said:


> Side-by-side ramp...I pull up to the left one, and she was perturbed to have to take the right one to launch her boat. She was so mad she could have Monkey Puked a Purple Demon out of her Blueberry Muffin. For a minute I thought I was about to be Orange Crushed like a Purple Squirrel in the road, then given a Kevorkian treatment. Wheeew that was a close one!


Chuck and I seen your trailer get a about clobbered. And I really didn't know how to drive a trailer. One of those people you want to say move let me do it. Could barely get it down the ramp then about hit your trailer. Made for some brief entertainment

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> 30 mph I can tell if they are there,lowrance hds unit. Look for clusters of different colors on the screen
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


must be nice! I have two lowrance lms-522's and you cant see crap going fast...$1500.00 worth up junk!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The Roofing Guy said:


> must be nice! I have two lowrance lms-522's and you cant see crap going fast...$1500.00 worth up junk!


Your ducer is mounted wrong or your setting aren't set up right, 522 will mark at at high speeds.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Side-by-side ramp...I pull up to the left one, and she was perturbed to have to take the right one to launch her boat. She was so mad she could have Monkey Puked a Purple Demon out of her Blueberry Muffin. For a minute I thought I was about to be Orange Crushed like a Purple Squirrel in the road, then given a Kevorkian treatment. Wheeew that was a close one!


HaHa. You guys r on a roll today!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Wtg guys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Your ducer is mounted wrong or your setting aren't set up right, 522 will mark at at high speeds.


I will have to have that looked at! TY!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

This was my 522c zoomed in and marking perch at higher speed in rough water with a shoot thru the hull transducer in my Seaswirl. It could mark walleye easily at 42 mph as well but I can't find that pick. On my Triton with the external transducer no matter how I adjusted the transducer I was only able to read at 18 mph accurately before the screen got garbled. Maybe the transducer location was off a little? I know my 522c earned us some nice tourney finishes last year so I wouldn't call it junk.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Exactly what settings are we talking about? Is it noise reduction, fast/slow troll, sensitivity? I know mine is mounted right but not sure about these settings. 
Sounds like the difference between a skunk and a full cooler. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What kind of boats you guys have? Pic of transom setup?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Workdog said:


> Side-by-side ramp...I pull up to the left one, and she was perturbed to have to take the right one to launch her boat. She was so mad she could have Monkey Puked a Purple Demon out of her Blueberry Muffin. For a minute I thought I was about to be Orange Crushed like a Purple Squirrel in the road, then given a Kevorkian treatment. Wheeew that was a close one!


LOL..... the worst thing was that you blew our chance at getting her number! I think she was eyeballing that guy in the fancy chartreuse shirt LOL!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Snook said:


> LOL..... the worst thing was that you blew our chance at getting her number! I think she was eyeballing that guy in the fancy chartreuse shirt LOL!


All in a day's work my friend. heehee


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

All i know is she was That was classic. As soon as i seen that happen, i was like here we go, this should get good. 

The best part was when she came over with her claws out screaming, Barry and I acted like we didnt know you and said what an you were. hahahahaha

That was a fun day for sure. Never a dull moment around Workdog


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Funny stuff guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's pics of my transducer. Its a 19 ft thundercraft. Please help. If I could mark fish at 40mph, it would change my life! ...... well not really, but it would be pretty awesome! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Im on the same page as Dustman, I know my ducer is right, paid db marine a small fortune for a thru haul to be installed. I have a HDS Touch and can't go past 12mph before the screen goes nutz. No idea how to really use it very well though, any that can help us out on the setup when haulin some ass would be very well appreciated.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

dustman1995 said:


> Here's pics of my transducer. Its a 19 ft thundercraft. Please help. If I could mark fish at 40mph, it would change my life! ...... well not really, but it would be pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well there's your problem, your boat isn't in the water! You'll never be able to mark fish going 40 mph down the road. Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

In all seriousness, on my Hummingbird HD, there is a setting for Noise Filter. The default is low, setting it to its highest setting of three does help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The install doesn't look bad, it's a little high on the transom and it's right on the strake but you should still have clean water, I'm not super familiar with how straked hulls run through the water. 

Let me ask you both this. Do you know HOW to read a fish finder while running at speed? and what to look for? 

http://doctorsonar.myshopify.com/pages/cruising-for-fish-with-sonar 

Ping speed max, adjust your color line while trolling so walleye marks have yellow to them. While running the fish will be lines not hooks.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

When your riding out at high speed you want to slow your ping speed down on a HDS and just look for the color if you have not messed with the standard color they will be red

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dcummins said:


> When your riding out at high speed you want to slow your ping speed down on a HDS and just look for the color if you have not messed with the standard color they will be red
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, read the article. I have both LCX units and HDS on my boat, max ping = faster returns.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

When Kevin says "lines" he means short verticle marks, (just little things) very small marks but WITH COLOR. You are using the color to determine size. At higher speeds there is no 'hook". The fish are through the cone so fast there is no crescent shaped mark. 

You'll learn that walleyes in warm water will allow a fast moving boat to pass over them at say 10 or 12', while the highest marks you'll get trolling may be 20'


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Work Dog for the info, I run harnesses mostly too. I was going to try the cranks but with the waves were kicked up I figured id stick with what I was comfortable with . I definitely going to try another program out.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

K gonefishin said:


> No, read the article. I have both LCX units and HDS on my boat, max ping = faster returns.


I have always been told slower at high speeds fast at low. Never had issue marking I believe they are expecting arches instead of the vertical lines of whatever color they have it set too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the post, no what happens to me after I get going it just looses depth altogether. The depth goes blank and than once in awhile it will pick up a false reading like 5ft when I am in 70ft. I usually have to restart it to get it to read proper again. When i'm going 5-8 it reads awesome. Any ideas on settings that will fix that or is something faulty?


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

chrisx28 said:


> Thanks for the post, no what happens to me after I get going it just looses depth altogether. The depth goes blank and than once in awhile it will pick up a false reading like 5ft when I am in 70ft. I usually have to restart it to get it to read proper again. When i'm going 5-8 it reads awesome. Any ideas on settings that will fix that or is something faulty?


Do you have an HDS because mine will not read sometimes in really shallow and it did new but I never have issue in anything past 4ft deep I'd check your wires and plug first but doesn't sound like a setting problem

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya its the HDS Touch, as you know we paid a pretty penny for **** like this to be happening, and from what I have been hearing customer service can be real bad, man I hope it's a easy fix... Everyone warned me to go with hummingbird too, grrr.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

chrisx28 said:


> Ya its the HDS Touch, as you know we paid a pretty penny for **** like this to be happening, and from what I have been hearing customer service can be real bad, man I hope it's a easy fix... Everyone warned me to go with hummingbird too, grrr.


I really like mine I honestly think its from having to take the fish finder out of my boat so the hoodlums don't steal it. The constant unplugging and replugging it in the plugs warn

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> When Kevin says "lines" he means short verticle marks, (just little things) very small marks but WITH COLOR. You are using the color to determine size. At higher speeds there is no 'hook". The fish are through the cone so fast there is no crescent shaped mark.
> 
> You'll learn that walleyes in warm water will allow a fast moving boat to pass over them at say 10 or 12', while the highest marks you'll get trolling may be 20'


God example Jim. The way mine is set up on auto and the screen is almost white at faster speeds and the fish are dark blue little clusters on the screen. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

I am learning a lot reading this thread. I have a hummingbird 858c hd and have the same problem identifying fish at speed. Of course I also have problems catching them after I find them too but that is another story lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

chrisx28 said:


> Thanks for the post, no what happens to me after I get going it just looses depth altogether. The depth goes blank and than once in awhile it will pick up a false reading like 5ft when I am in 70ft. I usually have to restart it to get it to read proper again. When i'm going 5-8 it reads awesome. Any ideas on settings that will fix that or is something faulty?


Did you mess with the settings? I asked Gary Zart what to do to get the best screen on mine when it was brand new,and his answer was leave it on auto. I have never messed with the settings other than the screen color settings after that and if there are fish there they show up on the screen and if they are not move on. Something is not working with your unit,or maybe set it back to auto and try that.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

dustman1995 said:


> Here's pics of my transducer. Its a 19 ft thundercraft. Please help. If I could mark fish at 40mph, it would change my life! ...... well not really, but it would be pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would have mounted it where the other one is to the left. You mat be getting a lot of turbulence where it is.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> Did you mess with the settings? I asked Gary Zart what to do to get the best screen on mine when it was brand new,and his answer was leave it on auto. I have never messed with the settings other than the screen color settings after that and if there are fish there they show up on the screen and if they are not move on. Something is not working with your unit,or maybe set it back to auto and try that.


Ya auto as well still issues, you know I just researched this and the internet is flooded with this same issue mainly on the touches, they are replacing them left and right. Will make the call in the a.m.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like you had a nice day of fishing!!!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> Looks like you had a nice day of fishing!!!!!


This upcoming weekend is looking good also! Good luck if you guys get out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

chrisx28 said:


> Thanks for the post, no what happens to me after I get going it just looses depth altogether. The depth goes blank and than once in awhile it will pick up a false reading like 5ft when I am in 70ft. I usually have to restart it to get it to read proper again. When i'm going 5-8 it reads awesome. Any ideas on settings that will fix that or is something faulty?


I have seen before where you will lose the depth at a higher speed due to the ducer coming out of water or being in dirty water. Have someone drive your boat at high speed while you look safely over the back transom and see where the dcucer is when the boat is on plane. The correct area for your ducer is a very small area. If your ducer is out of the water or in dirty water you are not getting your best possible read. if it is properly placed you should be able to read at 35+ mph. 

As Kev said you must know what to look for as well. Personally my sensitivity is turned way up and I sort through the noise to find the marks at high speed. This way i see evrything rather than having the unit decide what i dont see.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

dustman1995 said:


> Here's pics of my transducer. Its a 19 ft thundercraft. Please help. If I could mark fish at 40mph, it would change my life! ...... well not really, but it would be pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You definetely need to look at your ducer at high speed on plane. Your ducer might be out of the water or close to it while on plane. On my boat if my ducer was in that spot as yours is mine would be out of the water. First time I rode on the tube behind my boat I was surprised how much lift on the boat there was and just how much was out of the water while on plane.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dcummins said:


> Do you have an HDS because mine will not read sometimes in really shallow and it did new but I never have issue in anything past 4ft deep I'd check your wires and plug first but doesn't sound like a setting problem
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your unit may need an update, I would start there, I had that issue prior to the update

If you aren't marking AT all when on plane or at speed chance are your transducer isn't even in the water while moving this is the first indication that it's mounted improperly. 

Typically when you are plowing water at low speeds you do get a dirty screen but when you pop up on plane the screen will get white and be clean, then vertical marks will appear as fish or large clouds of bait, bait is typically yellow and fish will be a combo of red, blue, purple and yellow depending on how big they are and what your color line is set at.

I'm going to lake ontario this weekend I'll try and snap some pics, obviously I'll be marking larger fish and larger bait clouds but the pics should give you a good idea of what to look for, I take pics of an HDS unit as well as LCX unit I have both on my boat. 

Here is the only pic I have on my computer even at over 50mph I get a fairly clean screen, between 20-35 I get perfect vertical bars with color in them. 

The idea is run out of your port and when you see good marks stop and take a look at them on your screen at trolling speed, this saves alot of time so you don't set down and fish garbage screen, the other nice thing is you typically pick up the larger marks which will be good suspended walleye. 

You should never loose bottom and always have white screen while on plane, check noise reduction as well. If your tranducer cable is ran along side a bunch of other cables/wires this can also attribute to cruddy screens.

Offshore24 is right on point with his info as well. good stuff.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

sylvan 17 said:


> This upcoming weekend is looking good also! Good luck if you guys get out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, no, no, this weekend is looking horrible, I think you guys should just stay home, especially on Saturday morning. I'll brave the lake on behalf of all of us and let you know if it was fishable or notnot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

offshore24 said:


> You definetely need to look at your ducer at high speed on plane. Your ducer might be out of the water or close to it while on plane. On my boat if my ducer was in that spot as yours is mine would be out of the water. First time I rode on the tube behind my boat I was surprised how much lift on the boat there was and just how much was out of the water while on plane.


 I had DB Marine put in a thru hull and run at 50/200, boat weights over 5000 and max speed is 30mph, the ducer can't leave the water. I just did the update about 3 weeks ago. I am going to try and change a few settings as suggested and see how that treats me. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll try and get out on the lake today and take a video so you all can see what I am working with, I really don't want to start blaming DB or Lowrance on my own ignorance.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Make sure you are running 200hz on Erie. You could have air in the expoxy they used when it was installed as well, that would screw up the reading. Check the settings on that link I provided below.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Chris,

I have never ran a thru hull ducer because I have heard they are not the preferred choice for fishing. Ok for depth/distance finder but remember the shoot thru can get interference from the glass/aluminum hull. I would look into getting a transom mount and poly board.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

offshore24 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have never ran a thru hull ducer because I have heard they are not the preferred choice for fishing. Ok for depth/distance finder but remember the shoot thru can get interference from the glass/aluminum hull. I would look into getting a transom mount and poly board.


Big difference between a shoot thru hull vs thru hull. Shoot thru are mounted inside the boat and have to deal with interference from the boat and don't work well if at all on aluminum. Thru Hull is where you drill a scary hole on the bottom of your boat and the transducer goes thru it. This in my opinion are the best way to mount a transducer and they are very effective.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Big difference between a shoot thru hull vs thru hull. Shoot thru are mounted inside the boat and have to deal with interference from the boat and don't work well if at all on aluminum. Thru Hull is where you drill a scary hole on the bottom of your boat and the transducer goes thru it. This in my opinion are the best way to mount a transducer and they are very effective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Ok here are some pics of the boat and mounted ducer. When I went out there I did notice some sealant that was on the ducer as you can see here
http://postimg.org/image/5zqa8n5gn/

Rubbed it off with some degreaser and it looks like this
http://postimg.org/image/u5n8v7e1h/

This is how far it is mounted from the back of the boat
http://postimg.org/image/5y8wi3y6b/

and from the front
http://postimg.org/image/ozt6sk0ib/

and this is what the boat looks like in full
http://postimg.org/image/elkgietat/

When it was mounted I had him drill a hole through the live well so he could get to the bottom of the boat, he said this would be the best location for the ducer that's why I let him cut the hole through the well. He put a patch over it and it's good as new. You guys think that sealer could be what is causing the reading problems?


----------



## Buna (Dec 20, 2012)

If you have a HDS Touch and your depth is going blank, the screen stops scrolling and you have to turn it off and on it is a software issue. I had the exact same problem. I downloaded the new update and no more problems. Lowrance is aware of the issue on some early production units and stated that the update will fix 70% of them. Other ones need to go back. I screwed with mine for a month before calling them. Wish I had done it sooner. Update is free on their website.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris, that looks like a B60. I have one on my Grady, and I can read fish up into the mid to upper 30mph's. It has never broke lock with the bottom, regardless of speed or wave height/action. Try the sonar settings said above. Hope those forward strakes aren't causing turbulence over the ducer face.

P.S. Electrical interference, as you increase rpms, could be something to consider.

P.S.S. I am assuming the arrow on the top of the ducer is pointing towards the keel??? Sorry...had to ask.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya it is the 60 as I recall, hope it is to pointing properly had it professionally installed so lets hope so. I just did an update but will see if they have a newer one than the one I did last month.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

The lake was a lot rougher than I thought, some big ass rollers. Anyways did the update, got the settings all tweaked with everyone's help and got that sealer off the ducer. Managed 20mph on the lake before I was ramping over the rollers and did not drop bottom once, now to learn how to read it right, will post a link to a new thread in General discussion for that one, thanks you guys!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice day for you guys! Adam!! good catch on the eyes"! I need to have a bit of Hydro Therapy on the Big Lake, myself!! I will be on. Next month.. til then. Keep posting! I'm enjoying you guy's success! Thanks for the posts.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Sonar, here is a pic of us wrapping it up. Hope to do it again this weekend. Thanks for the picture Chase.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok guys new thread, didn't mean to hijack, thanks for all your help

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1682172&posted=1#post1682172


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Walley Wacker I tried to pm you back but your mailbox is full

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

chrisx28 said:


> Ok guys new thread, didn't mean to hijack, thanks for all your help
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1682172&posted=1#post1682172


Glad some of the guys helped u out with the lowrance. Good luck with it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

